# Gotta start somewere, finally got her.



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I got my new (to me as you can see) 10' jon boat. Cant wait to get started. Picking her up.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Just putting here at her new home.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Cleaning her up a bit and removing a few stains.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

She floats but has a small leak, will fix that up soon.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Even with the hole andme on the boat she still floats.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

The small leak by the ddrain plug is now fixed, time to star buying the accessories.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

what do you have planned? please share :


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

No problem, well to start out with i think im going to buy a trolling motor, and at least fishingg wise that will get me started. But the actual projet i plan to sand er down a little, and im still deciding on a green or camo paint, im not sure which i should do. Then (by now ill have bought the trolling motor) i would like to get a Suzuki 2.5 hp outboard. (looks like the cheapest 2.5 out there, even cheaper than Honda 2). And then idk if your farmiliar with the product the wang anchor?? Anyways we have one on my 16' Gheenoe. So i figure i can use an oold rod holder or a smaller piece of cut pvc pipe as the bracket that ill bolt to the back of the boat. And ill just use the othe pole from the Gheenoe instead of buying another. For now thats the game plan, if youve got anymore questions feel free to ask. -Justin


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Well this is the Maiden Voiage, im not sure if you can tell but i did get the pvc pipe bracket installed and the wang anchor is holding good, will put more pics of it asap. PS my boat is the closest to the bank, the other one is my buddys.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Im on her getting ready to go!!!!! Only saw a gar chasing my top water frog nothing else, oh well.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

have you looked for a used motor? you could get a little more hp for your buck

glad to meet you justin

justin lol :-? ;D


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha thats funny, its nice to meet you too Justin. But i did consider looking for a used motor, my boats max says 3 but the only threes i really see are those old old Johnsons. Id like a little something a bit newer, but i was def a n option, if you have any ideas about a motor, ill be listening thanks. - Justin (lol)


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well an NMZ is rated for 10 hp, and ive seen one with a 20 four stroke! i dont see why you couldnt slap a 5 hp on it.... i think itd be ok, but that me


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i have an old sears game fisher, 3 hp in the garage, not sure whats wrong with it, i think its locked up, do some home work and see how much it would be to fix and get running again... 50 bucks and its urs, its really clean, just doesnt run, when it did it ran great, just throwin that at you, might be trash for all i know....


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> well an NMZ is rated for 10 hp, and ive seen one with a 20 four stroke! i dont see why you couldnt slap a 5 hp on it.... i think itd be ok, but that me



that guy with a center console NMZ with a 20hp tohatu 4 stroke is nuts but too much chit for a nmz. Should have went to a center console Lowtide.

Justin,

thats a perfect pond boat. Congrats and its been awhile since I heard from you.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

id like to see that boat in the water fully loaded, better have a FEW bilge pumps ;D


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Yea i havent talked to you in a while eaither, whe i heard of the 20 hp too i almost crapped my pants lol, but yea we have a low tide 25 aweosme boat!!! But i mean 50 dollars for a gamefisher is just like an awesome deal and i find it hard to pas that offer up, its just i dont know what id have to pay to get it fixed up. Good to hear from you Blake, And Justin thanks for the offer ill definetly look into it and see what i can do. -Justin


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

PS could one of you mabey post a link of that NMZ with the 20 hp, id be real interested to look at it, -Justin thanks again.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Even with the hole andme on the boat she still floats.


Nothing like a pool test for a boat! Kinda defines microskiff testing!
I put mine in the pool after many adult beverages and taunting from my father about it not being able to float. ;D


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

it might even be a 3.5 id have to look, but i ment to get a pic of that NMZ befor it left the shop but i never got the chance, check the CG forum, it might be posted there


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok thanks Justin, and to green hornet it sure does lol!! Ill check cg and see what comes up. Thanks- Justin


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

ill try to get you some pics of the motor this weekend


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Like i said in the om you can sell it to the other peroson, and its up to you if still want to put the pics on or not for me, whatever suits you best. But thanks alot!!! -Justin


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres a better look at the homeade PVC pipe Wang Anchor bracket i got installed.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Making some good progress pretty quick, the "Traveler by Sea Nymph" stickers have to go before i get her painted.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

and here it is without the decals although yolu can still see it lol. It wont matter once the painting starts.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got some more pics to add but for some reason the site is telling me the file size is to big! :-/


----------



## shanerain55 (Aug 10, 2010)

I like the PVC wang anchor mount. I am doing the same thing on my Highsider. I made my anchor from 1/2 in schedule 40 PVC. Put a wooden dowel in one end and slash cut it, put a tee with caps on the other end and squirted some great stuff inside. I painted it with Krylon Fusion. It was not my idea, I believe I saw it one a thread here. I have only used it as a stakeout anchor so far, but it works good.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks man, yea i took her out brim fishing today and it worked real well, relled in like 10 bluegill haha. But what youve goot set up sounds real nicce! Highsiders are awesome boats. My jon boats working out well with a 40 lb thrust min cota on the back until i buy a 3.3 horse merc from another member on here. Thanks for the post, and good fishing!


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

New paint job, now time for the camoflauge.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Paint Continued.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

First trip with camo.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

*havent posted the new additions for yall in forever lol, well heres a couple.*


----------



## Micha_Mixon (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks Great!!!
I'm gonna post mine when I get home. We gotta do a jon boats only tournament.


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

What kind of paint did you use and how much? Looks like you used spray paint. How many cans?


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

@lil Gator, ya man definetly in Ft Drum again, its and aweosme place!!! I coulsd get about 5 people right off to start!

@schoolin jon, i used regular green paint on the whole boat with a compressed sprayer, (not canned lol). However i took palm fronds (as im sure u know) and then did use canned spray paint (tan) and sprayed over the palm fronds. I cant exactly remember how many cans i took, i will try to find out for you again!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

SWEET JONBOAT, I saw the pics of you in your pool and it brought back memories of me building a large riding lawn mower in the living room. Boy was she maddddd. This looks great camo job
Mudd Minnow


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks alot for all the compliments man, its great for small ares including (like i said above) Ft. Drum and small back country creeks and canals. I can imagine shed be mad lol sounds like fun though haha!! -Good fishing man!!! gheen with envy.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow lol

Before









After


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

i'll post pics of my 35 johnson Military motor tomorrow.
Mudd Mnnow


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks alot man, sorry but thats just too too cool and I've got to see that lol!!!! Good Fishing!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is what the motor looks like with the cover off.









Here is a picture of it in a garbage can
















The trash can has water in it and I run it every weekend to keep the gas good. It doesn't have the jet propultion on it just a regular prop. The Navy Seals cut it off but this runs like a scallded dog.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

YYaaaaa, that is awesome, and it was used by the seals?! ;D


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That is what the Johnson manufacture says. I gave them the serial number and they said it was a special order motor and sold to the US Navy Seals. I gave them all the info they requested and they sent me the US Navy / Marine Corps Technical manual for an AML-35D. It is real cool.
*Now between you and me*, This motor looks like it sat in a crate and was never used. But, I don't care. It runs great but I do have a delima. Should I set up my boat in the rich and famous (Blue/white) look or the hot and sexy (Fire Red/white) look, but now that I have this motor, should i deck it out in military style. Camo style and have my cawling painted with (check out my johnson in a military muscle man look). TOO LITTLE TIME AND TOO MANY DECISSIONS.......I'll ponder the qestions and make up some drawings to be voted on. That might be the answer.
Mudd Minnow


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya lol, i hate (not really bad lol) when you have to many decesions and you just want it all put together now!! Well you could also paint it a nice crome black like a seals zodiac and finish the top of ur motor with black. Just and idea lol< good luck with your decesion, let me know wat ya do.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Gheen with envy,
   It looks like I'm going to paint the hull a darker blue maybe Royal Blue. Like the large boats are and have a gold stripe down the side.  On the deck, I'm going to put burch down and clear urithane over the top. I'm trying to get the rich and famous look. I've seen other boats that are built out of wood like back in the 50's wood boats and that's my aim to look like. It should look real fancy but I still have several ideas yet to think about. I like the Native Skiff blue like this pic, but I'll do my whole hull.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya that would deffinetly look nice, especially the gold strip on blue. Good luck with the project and good fishin. -Justin Put pics on of it asap.When you finish lol.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Motor clip fixed and shes all ready to go.









Can you pick out the addition?








New cleats for the back of the jon boat.








I got my buddy buying an ol tin can too.








Btw has anyone evr heard or seen of these pliers. They're awesome!!


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like if a craigslist person agrees to sell his trailer to me without the jon boat, I'll be able to have a nicer and eaiser way to move my 10'er. I hope to get this trailer very much, then besides little things for the boat here and there, I'll be done with this project and be ready to start a 3rd one. Lol jk, not for a while. I'll have to fish this boat alot and get some more money before i start another. Well just thought I'd update the post. -Justin


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Well im baisically done, this is awesome lol, can't wait to test it all out!


----------

